# Free wood



## Corjack (Aug 31, 2014)

Was at a friends house yesterday. He gave me a piece of 20 year old black locust, and enough walnut scrap to make 50+ handles. Glued one up this morning, finished it out this evening. Looks pretty stunning, considering it was scrap.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2014)

Beautiful. I like them more and more every time you post one and I think this is my favorite to date. Would you considered making one for a trade of wood?


----------



## Corjack (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes, I might consider a trade. Especially if you have some fruit wood of some laying around. Such as apple peach plum.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a little plum that I covet a great deal that I got from Brown Down. But I don't keep fruit wood much because that stuff pisses me off. I do have a lot of Redbud though, something that pisses me off even more, but what I have now I do believe has finally stopped destroying itself and there's some beautiful lumber in it. If interested I will post pics. I also have flamed boxelder.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 1, 2014)

@Corjack , great handle. My advice is to use 24 hour epoxy. Best you can buy. Fast drying epoxies dont stand the test of time.


----------



## Corjack (Sep 1, 2014)

I am using west systems epoxy, supposed to be the best money can buy. Last 50 years before it starts to degrade.


----------



## Molokai (Sep 1, 2014)

West is good


----------



## SubVet10 (Sep 5, 2014)

Anything else that makes you mad today? Cheer up it's Friday!!! 



Kevin said:


> But I don't keep fruit wood much because that stuff pisses me off. I do have a lot of Redbud though, something that pisses me off even more

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 5, 2014)

SubVet10 said:


> Anything else that makes you mad today? Cheer up it's Friday!!!



No I haven't been pissed off in several days. Why, you want to change that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 5, 2014)

Kevin said:


> No I haven't been pissed off in several days. Why, you want to change that?


Just a tip... don't pick a fight with a sub vet. Those guys are a special kind of crazy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah I know they are a silent, sneaky bunch. They are the kind of fellows that will torpedo you while you're nice and cozy in your rack dreaming of your buxom babe back in Bismark. Bastards.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

